

Ask HN:is it worth building a Mac app that can't be sold in the App Store? - cyberneticcook

I know that there are applications on OSX that are successful even without appearing on the App Store. However all those I can think of have been made before the coming of the App Store.&#60;p&#62;With more and more users shifting to the App Store, I fear that I would only waste my time developing an application that I know won't be approved because its functionality doesn't comply with Apple guidelines. What do you think ? Is there a way and is it worth to commercialise a Mac app outside the App Store nowadays ?
======
thaumaturgy
Check out what Panic had to say on the subject:
[http://www.panic.com/blog/2011/01/panic-on-the-mac-app-
store...](http://www.panic.com/blog/2011/01/panic-on-the-mac-app-store/)

I'm extremely skeptical about the long-term viability of the app store model,
just as I was about trying to build on top of other people's platforms
(Twitter, Facebook). But, that doesn't mean it can't work for you for a while,
and if a company like Panic thinks that they should be in the app store, then
that's probably worth considering.

~~~
cyberneticcook
very helpful link, thanks.

"there’s no question this will become the way new Mac users will find Mac
software".

It's true, and you have to be there if you want to be found.

------
jamesjguthrie
I'd say probably niche apps would be worthwhile selling outside of the store
as you will need to go and sell the apps to potential users and while doing
that you can tell them where to download it.

------
tstegart
Consumer apps might be a hard sell, although Steam might soon have its own app
store. If you're selling a business app, then yes, you can easily succeed
outside the app store.

